
Show HN: I made a website to connect you with speakers of different languages - lasfter
https://trypol.ly
======
lasfter
Hi there, I made this site because I wanted to find pen pals to practice
French with. While HelloTalk exists, I didn't really like how it worked and it
lacked a web interface which I really wanted.

This web app won't be very useful if you know nothing about a language, but if
you have even a beginner level it's incredibly useful to chat with fluent
speakers.

I'd appreciate any feedback, as this is the first real website I've launched
:)

~~~
nkkollaw
I love the idea, design, name, and logo (perhaps not the domain name that
much).

I'm trying Eng > Pol but I can't seem to be able to connect.

No Poles?

------
NetStrikeForce
I've read trypol.ly as "Tripoli", capital of Libya :)

------
frantzmiccoli
Doesn't work here (Luxembourg)

"trypol.ly’s server DNS address could not be found."

~~~
lasfter
Thanks so much for the heads up! My domain was being pointed to some stale
nameservers in Libya (the .ly extension) which I guess responded to you before
the ones in North America :)

I got rid of them but it will take a while for the changes to propagate.

------
optikals
I speak a bit French, English, and Russian. Chatting is not learning!

~~~
ice109
what do you mean?

